# FoCal - 7DII support



## mnclayshooter (Dec 10, 2014)

I just got an email saying Focal is released with 7DII support for those who need it or have been waiting to buy. 

http://www.reikan.co.uk/focalweb/index.php/2014/12/focal-1-9-10-released-7d-mark-ii-support/


----------



## Monchoon (Dec 10, 2014)

Also say V 2 should be here by Xmas


----------



## R1-7D (Dec 10, 2014)

I just hope FoCal 2.0 isn't a buggy mess. Reikan have released some pretty bad updates in the past.


----------



## East Wind Photography (Dec 12, 2014)

R1-7D said:


> I just hope FoCal 2.0 isn't a buggy mess. Reikan have released some pretty bad updates in the past.



One of the main reason I just stopped using it. I was racking up way too many shutter actuations playing around trying to get it to work consistently. I'm way better off using a Spyder LensCal.


----------

